# Carrera Cars on Scalextric Track



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, I took the plunge and settled on Scalextric Sport for my track. I wanted a smoother surface than Ninco but more track variety than Carrera. I'm real happy with how the track goes together, but purchased a few Carrera cars and am having trouble getting them to run on it. Here are the key points:
- My track includes a hairpin (two C8201s) and two curved criss-crosses
- Scalextric and Revell cars run great through the entire circuit
- Originally, the Carrera cars could barely move anywhere
- I widened the gap along the entire circuit between the rails with a coin
- I removed the rear magnet from the car and shorted the guide pin as well as sanded it a bit thinner

I've gotten things so that the Carrera car runs fairly well around the entire circuit with two exceptions. A little binding in the hairpin, but not too bad. At the curved criss-crosses, though, the guide pin hits right at the X; ratherly severly and every time. 

I'm tempted to just replace those criss-crosses with traditional curves, but I'd rather not. Thoughts on how to get these cars running better?

Also, does someone sell an aftermarket guide pin for Carrera cars designed to work better with Scalextric track?

Thanks.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

? My carrea cars run fine except for the guide pin being a little deep. I did not do anything with it but they do run around the track. they have a few spots where you see it jump up slightly and hear the pin hit. I dont have the hairpin but I do have the cross overs no trouble there at all. I woud take a piece of track and sit the car on it and look at the guide pin in the slot, it may show something . you car dremel the pin down slightly to get it clear if you like, also you can shorten it up also. I would see if you acn get a replacment pin first though. good luck!


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Trimming the length and the thickness of the Carrera guide flag will allow the car to run better around the tight corners. I recommend trimming the Carrera guide flag to the same length as a Scalextric guide flag.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

T-Jet Racer said:


> ? My carrea cars run fine except for the guide pin being a little deep. I did not do anything with it but they do run around the track. they have a few spots where you see it jump up slightly and hear the pin hit. I dont have the hairpin but I do have the cross overs no trouble there at all. I woud take a piece of track and sit the car on it and look at the guide pin in the slot, it may show something . you car dremel the pin down slightly to get it clear if you like, also you can shorten it up also. I would see if you acn get a replacment pin first though. good luck!


This is actually a good suggestion because it will also give you an idea of how the braids are lining up with the slot rails on the track. You want those braids to lay as close to flat against the rails making good contact with the power being supplied through them. If the braids are sitting a little high, even after trimming the guide, take a look a sanding the front tire a little to bring the cars front end down closer to the track or you can even replace the tires with smaller diameter tires that fit on the existing rims.

Sorry you are having so much trouble with the cars. As I said before, I have an Aston Martin GT car as well as an American Muscle Camaro Carrera and they have both ran fine on my Scalextric Sport. But just as is the case with T-Jet Racer here, I do not have any hair pin turns nor the criss cross section - just straight road course layouts.

Hope these suggestions get you back on track - excuse the pun! HAHAHA!!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's insights. The situation is improving a little. One thing I'm finding that helps a lot, as silly as it sounds, is just taking the corners a little hard and get the back end out. Swinging the back end encourages the front of the pin towards the proper line and gets it through.

Ya know, if so many of us have to adapt Carrera's guide pin to run on other tracks, you'd think someone would be selling them ready made. Hmmm.


----------



## summerD (Apr 17, 2009)

This key points were very well. Thanks for sharing this. :wave:


----------

